# hi I come from Taiwan(台灣), this is my slingshot



## 高雄阿浩

hi I come from Taiwan(台灣), this is my slingshot

10MM 304 stainless steel slingshot


----------



## baumstamm

great work and good polishing!


----------



## 高雄阿浩

manual slingshot from China


----------



## USASlingshot

very nice shooter. did you make it?


----------



## bbshooter

.....Exquisite.....


----------



## NoSugarRob

nice


----------



## Sam

That's pretty incredible - I love it!


----------



## colt

that is a very nice slingshot sir. if you made it, i envy you.


----------



## dgui

I Love it's beauty and simplicity.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Very pretty, it's like the Dankungs.


----------



## Dayhiker

dgui said:


> I Love it's beauty and simplicity.


Yes, and its strength! Beautiful.


----------



## Darb

Beatiful work. Elegant.

I was looking at the first few photos, and was thinking to myself that it lacks finger rests and a non-slip grip, so it was likely to be a bit slick in the palm and torque when drawn ... then I saw the last photo with the add-on grip, which would largely solve the problem.









Those are pretty and unique enough to do a side business making and selling them ... assuming they're your handiwork.


----------



## gyroflare

is this chuantong gaoqiao, made by wunan?


----------



## Donovan

I guess this is from the 52dangong, 52弹弓.


----------



## 919h

Nice steel slingshot !


----------



## GreyOwl

Nice beautiful rounded forms.


----------

